# Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?



## leucosternon (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich lege im kommenden November meine Fischerprüfung ab. Da ich aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen den Crashkurs übers Wochenende nun doch nicht besuchen kann bräuchte ich mal Eure Hilfe. Den theoretischen Teil kann ich in und auswendig. Die Praxis sollte auch kein Problem sein - ABER: Ich werde meine Prüfung im Rhein-Erft-Kreis ablegen und da muss jede Rute komplett montiert werden. Nun würde ich gerne wissen welche(n) Knoten ich genau für welche Rute draufhaben muss. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen bzw. mal auflisten welche Knoten ich für die einzelnen 10 Ruten beherrschen muss.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## arno (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*

Moin.
Das kann man so pauschal gar nicht sagen.
Da hat jeder Angler seine eigenen Vorlieben.
Sprech doch einfach mal mit jemandem aus einem Verein oder aus deiner Nähe, der Dir was dazu sagen kann.
Oder frage doch einfach mal Deinen Lehrgangsleiter!


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*

Wieso braucht man für verschiedene Ruten verschiedene
Knoten?
Bist du dir sicher,den theoretischen  Teil zu beherrschen?

Gruß

Jürgen :m


----------



## duck_68 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*

häää - unterschiedliche Knoten für die Ruten??????????????


----------



## silviomopp (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*

http://www.bunganutlake.org/albright-knot.htm


da findest du Knoten satt und genug, wirst aber keinen brauchen, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, für jede Rute einen extra Knoten haben zu müssen !!!


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*

Mehr als 2-3 Knoten muss man doch net wissen.. Schnur->Schnur, Schnur->Karabiner/Wirbel/Öse, Schnur->Haken


----------



## leucosternon (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*

Ihr tut so, als wäre meine Frage völlig unverständlich. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. In unserem Kreis muss die komplette Rute mit allem Drum und Dran (auch Knoten) zusammengestellt werden. Ist doch irgendwie klar, dass ich mich da frage welchen Knoten ich wann binden soll. Es könnte doch sein, dass (beispielsweise) bei der Montage der Schwingspitzenruten zum Anbinden des Wirbels nur ein Clinchknoten gebunden werden darf, weil das so inder Prüfungsordnung steht.

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen.

Und Jürgen: Ja, ich beherrsche die Theorie. Nur weil ich die Prüfung mache heißt das nicht, dass ich nicht angeln kann.


----------



## don rhabano (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*

Lern einfach den Clinch,den Schlaufen, den Hakenschaft  und vll noch den Schlagschnurknoten(Blutsknoten). Das richt eig. völlig aus.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*

Soso, wenn du die Theorie beherrschst, müsstest du doch eigentlich die Namen der Knoten wissen, die du für die jeweilige Anwendung bzw. Rute benötigst... 
Dann zähle doch einfach die Namen der Knoten auf und wir könnten dir spezifischer helfen als so eine "Pauschalfrage", die da heisst: Ich brauche Knotenhilfe für meine Rutenmontage, weiss aber nicht, welche Knoten ich wann brauche, welche Montagen ich voraussichtilich binden muss..." 
Jetzt mal im Ernst, es ist doch von vornherein nicht möglich, so eine Frage punktgenau zu beantworten... 
Formuliere deine frage vlt. um, damit wir konkreter auf dein Problem eingehen können!


----------



## leucosternon (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*

Drücke ich mich denn wirklich so missverständlich aus? Es geht doch überhaupt nicht um Namen oder Knotenhilfe!!! Ich kenne die Knoten und ich kann sie auch binden. 

Beispiel: Ich soll eine Schwingspitzenrute zum Fang von Brassen usw. aufbauen. Kann ich dann den Wirbel mit einem geeigneten Knoten meiner Wahl anbinden oder muss das dann z.B. ein Clinchknoten sein, weil die Prüfungsordnung das bei der Konstruktion dieser Rute so vorsieht?

Wüßte nicht wie ich mich noch anders ausdrücken sollte.


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*

Na, vorgeschrieben wird in Deutschland vieles. Aber welchen Knoten du für Schnur->Wirbel etc nehmen sollst, wirds nicht geben.

Hauptsache der Knoten erfüllt seinen Zweck.

Grüße


----------



## leucosternon (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktischer Teil - welche Knoten für welche Rute?*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Na, vorgeschrieben wird in Deutschland vieles. Aber welchen Knoten du für Schnur->Wirbel etc nehmen sollst, wirds nicht geben.
> 
> Hauptsache der Knoten erfüllt seinen Zweck.
> 
> Grüße


 
Danke, mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen.


----------

